# The best grill I ever bought



## davidayres (Aug 30, 2006)

I have been a weber fan for pretty much my whole life but mostly have used their charcoal grills. Recently I decided to splurge a little and bought the Weber Summit Gold D4. I cannot tell you how happy I am with this grill. I know many people with greater expense accounts than me would scoff at the weber Gold D4 but for me this is like driving a cadillac. I also had the best help from the company I bought it from. Im a bit of a newbie to the internet and I searched on google for Weber and just clicked on the top link. I actually ended up ordering it from one of their retailers but from what I have read on here they lived up to the Weber standard. I received my grill within a week of purchasing it and when I discovered that a portion had been damaged in shipping they shipped me out the replacement parts immediately. Im a weber user for life. Here is where I bought it from in case anybody is in the market: LINK REMOVED
I would love to hear about anybody else's weber grills especially if they splurged for the D6 or the platinum.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks like a winner! Weber grills have always done well in the various comparison tests I've read.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 30, 2006)

I LOVE weber and have been a loyal patron for years. The only grill on my wish list right now(still), is the big green egg. I almost bought one a month or so ago.

Glad you are pleased with your grill!


----------



## Bubbagump (Sep 9, 2006)

davidayres said:
			
		

> I would love to hear about anybody else's weber grills especially if they splurged for the D6 or the platinum.


 
I purchased the Summit Gold D6 two years ago when I built a new deck and love it. I ordered the natural gas model and ran a gas line out to the deck, which is so nice not having to worry about running low on LP or switching tanks during the middle of cooking. It comes with plenty of hose so I can move it around as needed.

Prior to the Summit I had a Weber Genesis natural gas that I had for 5 years and had no problems with it. If fact, I sold it to my neighbor when I bought the Summit and it is still going strong. Even the ignitor still works like new after 7 years.


----------



## college_cook (Sep 9, 2006)

Weber charcoal grills are my favorite for flavor still, but it's really tough to be the convenience of a gas grill.  I inherited a Weber gas grill earlier this summer, and it is so great to use!  Grilling might not be able to get more fun than on a Weber!


----------



## Bubbagump (Sep 9, 2006)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Weber charcoal grills are my favorite for flavor still, but it's really tough to be the convenience of a gas grill. I inherited a Weber gas grill earlier this summer, and it is so great to use! Grilling might not be able to get more fun than on a Weber!


 
Well said!


----------

